# Project manager



## Let's go (Apr 1, 2014)

Hello , hopefully all are enjoying the summer an ready for cooler weather . My question is how many crews or jobs or guys should 1 manager be able to handle ? 

His duties are . 
Pre job calling to confirm order 
Get material list together an ordered 
Set up date with customer 
Schedule employees for that day .

Take care of any pouch list items that may be


----------

